

Design Patterns are from Hell! - edw519
http://realtimecollisiondetection.net/blog/?p=44

======
bayareaguy
Here we have someone who decided to substitute several weeks of study of
statistics with a 48 hour cram session powered by caffene pills and
subsequently fail to properly analyze a problem on a test later reflect that
he could have solved it properly had he simply taken a more careful and
thoughtful approach go on to tell us that Design Patterns are bad because
people like him will immediately try to use them in solutions before
understanding the problem.

------
jrockway
I don't think the design patterns book set the field back. Basically, there
will always be people that want to use their memorization skills (learning the
design patterns) to do something creative (programming). If there weren't
design patterns, something else would have filled that void. (I don't
understand why people that aren't good at programming want to program, though.
I wish people would realize, "I have no clue" and then change careers. They're
making the creative folks look incompetent by association. </offtopic> :)

~~~
cstejerean
Design patterns are good at what they were meant to solve: give a common name
to patterns that appear commonly in software development so that qualified
individuals can have intelligent conversations about software design.

There are two extremes to design patterns however. On one end you have idiots
that insist on using design patterns everywhere. These people know they can't
program and use a design pattern soup in order to hide their incompetence.

On the other end you have people that claim design patterns are evil and
they'd rather reinvent the flat tire over and over again instead of trying to
learn from the experience of others. These people think they're smarter than
everyone else.

------
mde
That article was kind of tedious to wade through. In general, I'm in the camp
of "design patterns are language band-aids". PG seems to be one of the
quotables on this topic. I was recently trying to elucidate this in my own
thinking, given that the languages I've used over the last few years have kept
my GoF on the shelf. Here's the best discussion I'd found on the subject:
[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?AreDesignPatternsMissingLanguageFeatu...](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?AreDesignPatternsMissingLanguageFeatures)

